# مجموعة وثائق و اوراق بحثيه وتجارب مدن عن موضوع تخطيط الحركة والنقل والمرور



## المهندسة فاطمة (3 فبراير 2011)

فيما يلي بعض الوثائق، الأبحاث والتجارب في تخطيط النقل والمرور لبعض المدن بصيغة PDF من موقع المعهد العربي لإنماء المدن وأحببت أن أضعها بين أيديكم

العنوان: مشكلة النقل في المدن العربية: التجارب الناجحة للمدن في مجالات التخطيط العمراني، والنقل، والحركة ، والمرور

*المؤلف: م. ليلى دادوخ*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملفات المرفقة: *

*الملخص: مشكلة النقل في المدن العربية, أسبابها, مظاهرها, وطرق علاجها. التجارب الناجحة للمدن في مجالات التخطيط العمراني و الحركة و النقل و المرور. *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P16HS.pdf*


*العنوان: شبكة الطرق ونظام المرور – تجربة بلدية دبي*

*المؤلف: م. ناصر أحمد السعيد*

*الموضوع: إدارة وتطوير الخدمات البلدية والمرافق العامة في ا,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: الخرطوم - السودان*

*سنة النشر: 2004 *

*الملخص: تعتبر شبكة الطرق من أهم عناصر البنية التحتية في إمارة دبي، وتمثل أحد اسباب نجاحها والعمود الفقري لازدهارها التجاري والسياحي. وعندما نتحدث عن الحاضر والمستقبل فلا بد من الإشارة إلى الماضي، حيث بدأت عملية التطوير متثاقلة محمولة على كاهل حاكم الإمارة الفذ المغفور له الشيخ/ راشد بن سعيد آل مكتوم الذي تمكن من وضع أسس متينة لمسيرة النهضة والتقدم رغم شح الموارد البشرية والطبيعية آنذاك، وذلك بفضل عزمه وصبره ورؤيته الثقافية وحكمته البارعة. *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P15KS.pdf*


*العنوان: تطبيق نظام الـ BOT على المشاريع الهندسية للمساهمة في تطوير النقل والمرور*

*المؤلف: م. مأمون الذهبي*

*الموضوع: تنمية المدن العربية,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: دمشق / سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2000 *

*الملخص: التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لمشاريع الجدوى الاقتصادية Economic and Financial Evaluation Of Fs projects 19.1. أسلوب دراسات الجدوى : Method Of Feasibility Studies استناداً لما تم التحدث عنه في الفقرة 18.2 فقد تم اختيار المواضيع الخمسة التالية : a . مشروع تركيب نظام التحكم المروري ( ATC ) . b . مشروع بناء نفق تحت ساحة الأمويين . c . مشروع بناء نفق تحت ساحة اليرموك . d . مشروع تحسين الوضع المروري في منطقتي الثورة والحجاز ( محطات نفق الحجاز : T0 1b أو T0 1a ) e . مشروع بناء مرآب تحت أرض ساحة عرنوس . إضافة لهذه المشاريع المذكورة آنفاً فإن المشاريع من (d-b) هي مشاريع حيوية مفيدة لبناء شبكة الطرق الحالية . وكل موقع تم فصله ولكن هذه المشاريع تم ربطهم جميعاً كأجزاء من شبكة الطرق . أما إذا قيست الفائدة الناتجة عن هذه المشاريع المفيدة الثلاثة كل واحدة على حدة ، فستتكيف مع زيادة الازدحام المروري في التقاطعات المجاورة والشوارع الفرعية . وبناء على ذلك يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ترتيب تنفيذ المشاريع حسب دراسة الجدوى من بين المشاريع التطويرية الثلاثة المذكورة وكذلك المرحلة الأولى لمشروع تنفيذ نظام الـ ATC . ومن وجهة نظر استثمارية فإن مشروع تركيب نظام الـ ATC ومشاريع تطوير البنية هي مواضيع هامة للاستثمار العام . ومن ناحية أخرى فإن مشروع مرآب المنطقة سيجلب دخلاً يومياً وبدوره يمكن أن يدير القطاع الخاص هذا المشروع من خلال نظام الـ BOT . وبالنظر إلى الأمور التالية فقد تم تنفيذ دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية حسب التالي : •الحالات الفنية : لكل خمسة مشاريع منفصلة . •الحالات البيئية : لكل خمسة مشاريع منفصلة . •الحالات الاقتصادية والمالية : (1) تقييم اقتصادي : لاتفاقيات أربع مشاريع (a . مرحلة أولى لنظام الـ ATC ، b . ساحة الأمويين ، c . سـاحة اليرموك ومحطات نفق الحجاز ) . (2) تقييم مالي : لمشروع بناء مرآب تحت الأرض في ساحة عرنوس . 19.2 . مشاريع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية : Project Packages for the Fs تم إعداد مشروعين ( مشروع A ومشروع B ) . يتوسط المشروع A المرحلة الأولى لنظام الـ ATC ، ساحة الأمويين ، ساحة اليرموك،ونفق الحجاز T0 1a. والمشروع B مؤلف من المرحلة الأولى لنظام الـ ATC ، ساحة الأمويين ، وساحة اليرموك ونفق الحجاز T01b . ويغطي المشروع المنطقة المبينة بالشكل 19.2.1*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/Paper_05.pdf*


*العنوان: الضوابط والمعايير التخطيطية للحد من ضوضاء وسائل المواصلات*

*المؤلف: د. سلوى عبدالرحمن مجاهد*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: الضوضاء هى أكبر أعداء المجتمعات الحضرية المعاصرة ويعده العلماء أحد أنواع التلوث البيئى. وللضوضاء مصادر كثيرة إلا أن حركة المرور تتسبب فى 75% من ضوضاء المدن. وفى غياب الادراك الكافى لخطورة الضوضاء ومع إهمال السبل الوقائية تزداد حدة هذة الظاهرة ويزداد ضحايا هذا التلوث ويأتى هنا دور المخططين عند إعداد المخطط العام للمدينة بالتحكم فى الضوضاء من خلال إختيار التخطيط المنطقى لإستعمالات الأراضى وللعلاقة بين مكونات المدينة والتخطيط الجيد لشبكة الطرق. لذا يهتم البحث بدراسة الوسائل التخطيطية التى تهدف للتخفيف من حدة هذه الظاهرة. وتحقيقا لهذا الهدف يقوم البحث بدراسة الموضوعات التالية: أثر الضوضاء على الانسان وممتلكاته؛ العوامل التى تؤدى لزيادة مستوى ضوضاء المرور؛ وأيضا التعرف على الوسائل التخطيطية لخفض الضوضاء فى المدن. وذلك في سياق منهج استقرائي استنتاجي تحليلي. وينتهي البحث بطرح عدة توصيات بشأن التخطيط المنطقى لإستعمالات الأراضى وللعلاقة بين مكونات المدينة والتخطيط الجيد لشبكة الطرق. يمكن من خلال تبنيها التحكم فى الضوضاء. ويقوم هذا البحث بطرح حلول تخطيطية وحضرية لحماية المدن من الضوضاء.*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_12.pdf*


*العنوان: أهم التجارب الناجحة في مجالات التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور لمدينة إستانبول*

*المؤلف: م. محمود زين العابدين*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملخص: تعد قضية التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور، أحد أهم القضايا التي تعاني منها مدن العالم أجمع، ومن تلك المدن مدينة إستانبول التي تتماثل إلى حدٍ ما بالمدن العربية، من حيث التخطيط العمراني، إضافة إلى تميزها عن مدن العالم أجمع بموقعها المتفرد، والذي يربط بين قارتي آسيا وأوروبا. ولمدينة إستانبول أهمية تاريخية كبيرة، منذ عهد عدة، كان آخرها العهد العثماني، إذ كانت عاصمة للدولة العثمانية. وقد شهدت مدينة إستانبول هجرة واسعة وازدياد في عدد نفوسها، مما سبب إلى ظهور العديد من المشاكل والعقبات في قضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل، و قامت بلدية مدينة إستانبول الكبرى بإعداد وتنفيذ عدد من المشروعات التي قدمت الحلول المناسبة في مجالات النقل العام، وساهمت في حل مشاكل الحركة المرورية والنقل. وقد تم بلورة عدد من الأهداف المحددة لهذا البحث حيث سيتم التعرف إلى بعض المشروعات التي قامت بها بلدية مدينة إستانبول الكبرى في إيجاد الحلول المناسبة للحفاظ على التخطيط العمراني وعلى حركة المرور والنقل، بهدف الاستفادة منها في الحفاظ على التخطيط العمراني للمدينة العربية، والقيام بتعميمها على المدن العربية التقليدية التي تتماثل بمدينة إستانبول. وسيعتمد أسلوب البحث على دراسة وصفية للتخطيط العمراني لمدينة إستانبول. ودراسة تحليلية لمعرفة المشاكل التي واجهت التخطيط والحركة والنقل والمرور في مدينة إستانبول وإلى مظاهره. ومن ثم دراسة تحليلية تخطيطية للمحاولات التي قامت بها بلدية مدينة إستانبول لحل هذه المشاكل والتي كانت في صورة مشروعات متميزة في مجال التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور. وسيتم وضع إستراتيجية وحلول للاستفادة من تجربة مدينة إستانبول في المدن العربية التي تتشابه معها. والتوصل إلى عدد من النتائج المفيدة على صعيد التخطيط العمراني والنقل والمواصلات والمرور، والتي يمكن أن يستفاد منها بشكل إيجابي في مدننا العربية. *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P15HS.pdf*



*العنوان: التجربة الغربية في التوفيق بين التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور*

*المؤلف: د.م. نبيل الكردي*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملخص: تشكل مسألة الإزدحام المروري إحدى أكبر المشاكل التي تواجهها المدينة المعاصرة اليوم. وهكذا فإن صانعي القرارات في هذه المدن، في ظل حال يزداد سوءاً يوماً بعد يوم، ليس لهم من مفر إلا أن يبحثو عن الحلول المناسبة وفي أقصر مدة ممكنة . إن الثورة الصناعية في اوربا كانت العامل الاكبر الذي قلب الموازين في المدن الاوروبية. ومع تطور ما يدعى بعلم التخطيط الحضري أو العمراني وظهور من يسمّون بعمالقة التخطيط والتنظيم في هذه المدن، والذين وضعوا خططاً عملت تغيرات جذرية في المدن نذكر منها مخطط هاوسمان وفتح الشوارع العريضة (Boulevards) في باريس ومخطط الحلقة (Ring) للحفاظ على وسط فيينا ومخطط سرداه (Cerda) لمدينة برشلونة، والعديد من الذين ساعدوا على حل مشاكل لم تشهدها المدن من قبل، إلا أنهم وبنفس الوقت لم يتخيلوا يوماً أن تصبح حركة المرور والنقل يمثل ما هي عليه الآن، ومن هنا نقول إن هذه الخطط والتجارب تبدو غير شاملة لأنها تفتقر إلى عنصر مهم اصبح أحد ركائز التخطيط الحضري ألا وهو كل ما يتعلق بالنقل والمرور . وربما يزيد في تفاقم مشكلة الحركة والمرور في الدول النامية قلة المصادر التمويلية وعوامل الهجرة المختلفة ونشوء ما يسمى بالتجمعات العشوائية والكثير من المشاكل الأخرى التي تستدعي مراجعة وتحديث السياسات المتبعة لتنظيم المدن. ومما لا شك فيه أن هناك قضايا عديدة تميز المدينة العربية عن تلك الغربـية: التاريخ، البنية التحتية، التشريعات والقوانين وغيرها. وفي نفس الوقت فإن هناك مسائل ومشاكل تشارك فيها المدن الغربية مثل تلك التي تتعلق بالإزدحام المروري والحاجة إلى الربط بين قضايا التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والنقل والمرور.*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P17HS.pdf*


*العنوان: دور التخطيط العمرانى فى حل مشكلة المرور والنقل بمدينة أسيوط بصعيد مصر*

*المؤلف: الوزير اللواء / أحمد همام عطية - د. عصام الدين كمال محروس*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملفات المرفقة: *

*الملخص: تعتبر مدينة أسيوط عاصمة صعيد مصر من الناحية الإدارية0 ومنطقة الصعيد هى الشطر الجنوبى لجمهورية مصر العربية، حيث يمثل عدد سكان هذه المنطقة أكثر من 40% من عدد سكان مصر0 وتعد مدينة أسيوط من أعلى المدن المصرية كثافةً للسكان (المرتبة الخامسة) حسب إحصاء سنة 1996 - بسبب ضيق حيزها العمرانى مع ارتفاع عدد سكانها نظراً للزيادة الطبيعية وتركز الأنشطة الإدارية والاقتصادية والتعليمية بها0 وتشرح الورقة البحثية حـدود مشكلة المرور والنقل بالمدينة وأطروحات الحل ودراسة ما تم تنفيذه مع وضع خطة متكاملة لحل مشكلة النقل والمواصلات فى إطار إستراتيجية التنمية العمرانية والاقتصادية للمحافظة حتى عام 2022م *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P18HS.pdf*

يتبع​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (3 فبراير 2011)

العنوان: المرور في مدينة الزرقاء

*المؤلف: م. محمد علي العرموطي*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*إرتباط ويب: *

*الملخص: السلامة المرورية هي الهدف الرئيسي الذي يسعى إليه العاملون في دراسات الطرق والمرور، فالإنسان سائقا أم ماشيا يتسبب في العدد الأكبر من حوادث المرور، ولكن هناك الكثير من الأحوال والأخطاء والنواقص والعوائق في الطرق تهيئ الظروف للإنسان لارتكاب الأخطاء والتسبب في الحوادث. تعاني مدينة الزرقاء في الأردن من مشاكل مرورية متعددة، والهدف من البحث هو التعرف إلى هذه المشاكل، وتحليلها، وإتباع التحليل العلمي في تصنيف هذه المشاكل ومسبباتها، حيث لم أتمكن من إيجاد بحوث أو نشرات علمية تتطرق إلى المشاكل المرورية في هذه المدينة. والبحث تطرق إلى كل أسباب المشاكل المرورية، كل على جدة، من حيث تاريخ نشأته وتطوره والحلول المقترحة كما تناول البحث دور بلدية الزرقاء في تحسين المرور في المدينة حيث نفذت البلدية مجموعة من الإجراءات والمشاريع المرورية التي أدت إلى التقليل من التأزم المروري، والأهم أنه انخفضت أعداد الحوادث وأعداد القتلى والجرحى الناتجة عن حوادث السير خلال الأربع سنوات الماضية، بالرغم من تزايد السكان وتزايد أعداد المركبات. وفي نهاية البحث تم تقديم مجموعة من الاقتراحات العملية التي من شأنها تحسين السلامة المرورية، ويمكن للمدن التي ظروفها مشابهة لظروف مدينة الزرقاء الاستفادة من التجارب والإجراءات المنفذة. *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_19.pdf*


*العنوان: شبكة الطرق الرئيسية ومشاكل الحركة المرورية (تجربة مدينة صنعاء)*

*المؤلف: م. عبدالله عباس الوادعي - م.عادل هاشم المقطري - م. عبدالصمد النونو*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملخص: أن الهدف من هذا البحث هو تقييم لشبكة الطرق الرئيسة القائمة في مدينة صنعاء ومعرفة مدى كفاءتها وفعاليتها في أداء وظيفتها المتمثلة بنقل حركة المركبات المختلفة وحركة السير بانسيابية وسهولة ، وكذلك معرفة تأثير مواقع محطات النقل الخارجي على وظيفة الشوارع الواقعة فيها . ومن أجل تحقيق هذه الأهداف قمنا بتحليل شامل لتركيبة شبكة الطرق الرئيسية الداخلية والإقليمية ومعرفة التصنيف الوظيفي للشوارع داخل المدينة وكذلك معرفة العناصر المختلفة والمواصفات الفنية والتخطيطية لهذه الشوارع . وقد أشرنا في هذا البحث إلى حجم وكثافة الحركة المرورية وتوزيعها وتحديد أماكن الازدحام والاختناقات المرورية ومعرفة أسبابها وسبل معالجتها . وفي نهاية البحث قمنا بتحديد الآليات الكفيلة برفع كفاءة شبكة الشوارع الرئيسية القائمة ورسم استراتيجيات تطورها ونموها وتكاملها المستقبلي . *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P20HS.pdf*


*العنوان: المنظومة المرورية في إطار التخطيط العمراني لمركز مدينة حماه*

*المؤلف: أ.د.م . صفوان العساف - م. مروة بشناق*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: يعتبر التخطيط العمراني المجال الأكثر إلماماً في معالجة المشكلات القائمة في المدن ووضع الأطر المستقبلية لتطورها، وذلك من خلال الدراسات التنظيمية ( المخططات التنظيمية-Master plans) التي تضع التوجهات التنظيمية لنمو وتطور كل جزء من المدينة وتحدد اتجاه ومناطق التوسع بفعالياتها المختلفة. وبما أن مضمون النمو والتطور العمراني المستقبلي في المدينة ينعكس على الأحمال والضغوطات الجديدة على المرور فإن الحاجة الملحة لتطوير منظومة النقل وشبكة المواصلات تظهر، على التوازي، في مركز ومحيط المدينة. شهدت مدينة حماة كغيرها من المدن، تغيرات وتحولات عمرانية كثيرة في العقد الأخير، إذ كانت ولا تزال مكمناً لهجرة السكان من الريف، مما أدى إلى اتساع مساحتها، كما ازدادت وسائل النقل العامة والخاصة ونتج عن ذلك أزمات مرورية مستعصية وخاصة في مركز المدينة.*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P1HS5.pdf*


*العنوان: منظومة النقل الحضري والتنمية العمرانية المستدامة بمدينة الجزائر*

*المؤلف: م. فوزي بودقه*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: أفضت التحولات العمرانية المهيكلة للمجال بمدينة الجزائر، إلى تغيرات شاملة وعميقة في بنية المدينة وامتدادها العمراني، ترافق ذلك مع خطط ظرفية لقضايا الحركة والمرور، لم ترق إلى مستوى الخطط الشاملة لمنظومة النقل الحضري (Transport urbain)، بما يتلاءم وتطور المنظومة العمرانية للكتلة الحضرية لمدينة الجزائر العاصمة في الزمان والمكان، الأمر الذي أدى ولا يزال إلى ثقل السير الوظيفي للمدينة، من جرّاء صعوبات التنقل وازدحام حركة المرور داخل المدينة وعند مداخلها ومخارجها، لاسيّما بالعقد الرئيسية التي تربطها بالمدن المجاورة الواقعة في مجالها المتروبولي (Aire métropolitaine). تكمن أهم مشكلات النقل الحضري بالمدينة في ارتفاع الطلب (2مليون تنقل) أمام عرض ضعيف من النقل الجماعي، بسبب عدم استكمال مشاريع إستراتيجية كالمترو، وتطوير النقل بالسكة الحديدية والحافلات وتنظيم محطات النقل، وفصل النقل المرتبط بالميناء عن وسائل النقل الحضري. تنعكس هذه المشكلات سلباً على علاقة سكن-عمل، في ضوء النمط الوظيفي، حيث أماكن الإقامة بالجزء الغربي، وأماكن العمل وبخاصة المنطقة الصناعية بالجزء الشرقي من المدينة. يتطرق البحث إلى منظومة النقل الحضري على ضوء تطور العمران، وإلى حالة النقل الحضري وحركة المرور بمدينة الجزائر العاصمة، وتصور الحلول الملائمة التي تكفل السير الوظيفي الأفضل، بالتزامن مع التنظيم الشامل لحركة المرور والنقل الحضري بالكتلة العمرانية لمدينة الجزائر العاصمة.*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P3HS5.pdf*


*العنوان: مخرجات عمليات التخطيط العمراني المتعلقة بالحركة والنقل والمرور وانعكاسات عدم تفعيلها على واقع المدينة العربية*

*المؤلف: م. عماد علي السحيمات - أ. صابر الجوازنة*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005*

*الملخص: يتمحض التوسع والامتداد العمراني المستمرين للمدينة العربية عن مجموعة من المشاكل المعقدة ولعل من ابرزها على الاطلاق وأكثرها تعقيداً المشاكل المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل وذلك ان التزايد السريع لعدد السكان في المدن العربية يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على الأراضي لاستعمالها في أغراض السكن والخدمات المختلفة وينتج عن ذلك التوسع في النسيج العمراني للمدينة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى ازدياد في التباعد بين أماكن السكن من جهة وبين أماكن العمل ومراكز توافر الخدمات المختلفة من جهة أخرى مما ينتج عنه زيادة في مسافات التنقل للمشاة ولمركبات المرور والنقل تتناسب طردياً مع الامتداد العمراني لهذه المدن . إن المشاكل المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل التي تفرزها الامتدادات العمرانية للمدينة العربية أكثر تعقيداً وذلك بسبب كثافة العوائق التي تعترض الرغبة في حل هذه المشاكل على المستويين التخطيطي والتنفيذي معاً . فتاريخ التخطيط للحركة والمرور والنقل الحضري اعتمد في أغلب الأحيان على معطيات فقيرة وسطحية تنقصها الدقة وكان دائم الافتقار إلى أخذ البعد المستقبلي بعين الاعتبار وذلك في غياب التخطيط العمراني الشمولي . وعلى المستوى التنفيذي فإن المشكلة تكمن في عدم وضوح الرؤيا لما يجب عمله في ظل غياب التخطيط العمراني الشمولي أو ضعفه أو عدم تفعيل مخرجاته وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالحركة والمرور والنقل وذلك ناتج عن ضعف الإيمان بأن مخرجات عمليات التخطيط العمراني قادرة على حل المشاكل التي تعاني منها المدينة العربية واللجوء على الحلول المرتجلة وغير المدروسة والمخططة جيداً وذلك بعيداً عن مخرجات المخطط العمراني ، إن ذلك يعود إلى القصور في فهم وإدراك المفهوم الشامل لعمليات التخطيط العمراني والاستفراد بالقرارات المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل وغياب التنسيق بين الجهات ذات العلاقة وعدم السعي لدعم الانسجام وتقوية العلاقة التكاملية بين عناصر ومركبات التخطيط العمراني ليكون تخطيطاً عمرانياً شمولياً يحل المشاكل ولا يعقدها .*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P6HS5.pdf*

يتبع​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (3 فبراير 2011)

العنوان: تقييم أسس التخطيط العمراني الناظمة لمتطلبات المرور والنقل في المدن السورية

*المؤلف: د.م. ماهر لفاح*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: تتم عملية التخطيط العمراني في المدن السورية وفق أسسٍ ومعايير تحدد المؤشرات الكمية والضوابط النوعية لمكونات المدينة المختلفة من مناطق سكنية ومشيداتٍ عامة وشوارع ومناطق خضراء وغير ذلك؛ وتأتي المخططات التنظيمية العامة والعمرانية التفصيلية لتعبر بشكلٍ واقعي عن هذه الأسس والمعايير. وفيما يتعلق بمسائل المرور والنقل والمواصلات فإن هذه الأسس لا تغطي كافة الجوانب والتفاصيل الهندسية والفنية التي يجب توضيحها بصورةٍ مبسطة لواضعي المخططات العامة والعمرانية ليتم تدارسها موسعاً مع اختصاصيي الطرق والنقل...*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P8HS5.pdf*




*العنوان: تأثير ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأرضي على كفاءة أداء الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض*

*المؤلف: د.م. عصام الدين محمد على*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: إن المتأمل لحال معظم الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض يلاحظ تدني مستوى أدائها وكفاءتها، وبروز العديد من المظاهر السلبية على تلك الطرق مثل انتشار الأنشطة التجارية والخدمية و الإدارية الصغيرة، وتعدد المنافذ بين البلوكات، وكثرة قطع الأرضي الصغيرة وفتح مداخلها على تلك الطرق، وغيرها من المظاهر السلبية الأخرى التي كان لها الأثر السلبي المباشر أو غير المباشر في عرقلة انسيابية حركة المرور على تلك الطرق في معظم أوقات اليوم الواحد. الأمر الذي يؤكد أن هناك قصورا في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي المطلة على تلك الطرق، حيث أنها هي المسئولة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن بروز المظاهر السلبية على الطرق السريعة. يهدف البحث إلى دراسة ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأرضي وبيان مدى تأثيرها المباشر أو غير المباشر على تدني كفاءة أداء الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، وذلك من خلال توضيح أوجه القصور والخلل في تلك الضوابط وبيان انعكاساتها المباشرة أو غير المباشرة في بروز العديد من المظاهر العمرانية السلبية والمشاكل على الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض. وقد اعتمد البحث لتحقيق أهدافه على المنهج النظري (التحليلي) من خلال استقراء ومراجعة وتحليل ما سبق من دراسات وتقارير تتعلق بضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي والطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، وذلك بالاعتماد على قاعدة من البيانات والمعلومات المكتبية الأساسية مع الاستعانة بأمثلة توضيحية واقعية. ولتحقيق أهداف البحث أمكن جمله في أربعة أجزاء رئيسية: الجزء الأول يتناول ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي، ويناقش الجزء الثاني الوضع الراهن للطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، بينما يعرض الجزء الثالث أوجه القصور في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي ذات التأثير المباشر على الطرق السريعة، ويحدد الجزء الرابع أوجه القصور في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي ذات التأثير غير المباشر على الطرق السريعة، وينتهي البحث بالخلاصة.*

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P9HS5.pdf*


*العنوان: مصادر تمويل الاستثمارات البلدية في مجالات التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل ومدى تطور هذه الاستثمارات في مصر*

*المؤلف: أ. محمد محمود عبدالله يوسف*

*الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,*

*الفئة: تجارب مدن*

*المصدر: حماه - سوريا*

*سنة النشر: 2005 *

*الملخص: يتعرض الباحث في هدا البحث إلى مصادر تمويل مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور ومدى أهميتها وأهمية دور القطاع الخاص في تمويل الجزء الأكبر وعدم تحمل الموازنة العامة للدولة عبء الإنشاء والإدارة . والمشكلة البحثية التي يتعرض لها الباحث هى كيفية توفير الاستثمارات المهمة والملحة لقطاعات التخطيط العمراني والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور وتحديد الحقوق والواجبات في التعاون بين القطاعين العام والخاص في تمويل هذه الاستثمارات و إنشاء مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية . ويعرض الباحث الصيغ المختلفة للتمويل والتعاون بين القطاعين العام والخاص كما يوضح آثار قصور تمويل مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية على المجتمع ويستعرض الجهات المختلفة في تمويل تلك الاستثمارات بمصر وحجم الاستثمارات لكل جهة كما يوضح المشروعات والاستثمارات المحققة في مدينتي القاهرة والإسكندرية . ويخلص الباحث إلى أهمية قيام القطاع الخاص بتمويل كل أو الجزء الأكبر من استثمارات التخطيط العمراني والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور من خلال مشروعات B.O.T ومشتقاتها ، كما يستخلص الباحث أن هناك زيادة ملموسة وملحوظة في استثمارات الإسكان والبنية التحتية بمصر وتطور دور القطاع الخاص . ويقدم الباحث بعض التوصيات لتفعيل دور القطاع الخاص ولتوفير التمويل اللازم فى مجالات التخطيط العمرانى والنقل والمرور والبنية التحتية . *

*http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_07.pdf*



​


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (3 فبراير 2011)

مجموعة أبحاث أخرى:

1- الورقة البحثية ((الازدحام المروري في مدينة بغداد ،الحلول والمعالجات))للندوة العلمية المقامة في المعهد العالي للدراسات والتخطيط الحضري /جامعة بغداد بتاريخ 18/5/2010 

- http://www.4shared.com/file/J1dq4a3i/_2______3.html

2- اثر الامطار على النقل البري في العراق

http://www.4shared.com/document/ERRcqQZE/______.html

3- تاثير طرق النقل على شكل الاستغلال الزراعي (محافظة بابل حالة دراسية)

http://www.4shared.com/document/tFjzsGB_/______.html

4- واقع النقل بالسكك الحديد في الجمهورية العربية السورية وافاقه المستقبلية
 
http://www.4shared.com/document/OFtrAMzH/_2___________.html


5- تطور طرق النقل في العراق 

http://www.4shared.com/document/EdvYC2XH/______.html​
هذه الأبحاث هي للأستاذ أحمد صباح مرضي


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 فبراير 2011)

مجهود يستحق الثناء
شكرا لك اختي الكريمة


----------



## marwo_20 (13 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود طيب انك جمعتى كل المشاريع والابحاث دى بس ممكن طلب ياريت لو عندك مشاريع تخطيط تخص التخطيط فى مصر ممكن اشوفها انا فى بكالريوس تخطيط عمرانى جامعه الازهر 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرااا


----------

